# 1st attempt at sw reef



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well after acouple of years of procrastination. I have finally put my money into a saltwater tank.

I'm the proud owner of a Innovative Marine Fusion 20G.

I need a pretty stand to put it on and after looking at ones at LFS I would prefer to get a nice piece of furniture to put it on.

I need something 24" long by 15" wide anyone have any great ideas of cabinets that would look nice?

I will also be potentially asking some questions and will be more interested in livestock and corals that you guys have for sale. My wallet is Ready to tale a beating.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

What motivated you to go SW???


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

You'll likely want something nicer, but the expedit series from ikea (they have a new name) are very, very sturdy and just a bit wider than what you're looking for.
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/40275813/


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

cb1021 said:


> What motivated you to go SW???


All you terrible people on here showing off all your colorful setups


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

teemee said:


> You'll likely want something nicer, but the expedit series from ikea (they have a new name) are very, very sturdy and just a bit wider than what you're looking for.
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/40275813/


Very nice but would like doors to hide all the equipment and accessories.

I will have to look into ikea. Some of there stuff is nice.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the DARK SIDE .... congrats but pics or its not true....

we need to come up with a symbol to put in avator that we have been converted to salt side ....I think that should be a stickie for sure .....


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

TBemba said:


> Well after acouple of years of procrastination. I have finally put my money into a saltwater tank.
> 
> I'm the proud owner of a Innovative Marine Fusion 20G.
> 
> ...


If you are looking for some nice furniture , member here 50seven does custom cabinetry and he does a hell of a job. Send him a PM and he will show you some of what he has done . He is making a custom made aquarium Canopy for me at the moment .

Here is a link to his website http://www.norng.ca/norcon/services.htm

Here is some aquarium work he has done http://www.houzz.com/projects/476185/aquarium-cabinets


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

UsAndThem said:


> If you are looking for some nice furniture , member here 50seven does custom cabinetry and he does a hell of a job. Send him a PM and he will show you some of what he has done . He is making a custom made aquarium Canopy for me at the moment .
> 
> Here is a link to his website http://www.norng.ca/norcon/services.htm
> 
> Here is some aquarium work he has done http://www.houzz.com/projects/476185/aquarium-cabinets


Wow, some seriously nice stuff.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

If you are looking for quality craftsmanship he is your guy!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow... my ears were burning...

Welcome to the dark side, TBemba. It's about time. 

If you're on a budget, IKEA can really be a great starting point, though I'd definitely beef it up a bit. My 90G stand is a set of (heavily) modified BILLY bookcases...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I also have to acquire some live rock or dry rock. But I haven't even unpacked the tank yet. 

Will have to find a quality supply closer to home. I should start a sw store in Brantford. Jerry closed down so the nearest store is 20-30 minutes away (Hamilton/ Burlington).

I should have water in it by the end of the month.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Very nice but would like doors to hide all the equipment and accessories.
> 
> I will have to look into ikea. Some of there stuff is nice.


there are doors, just look in the accessories.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I'm using an old coffee table for a stand. Fingers crossed it doesn't break. But this is the second day with water in it and no issues.

I have the sand in there and broke down and picked up 16 lbs of dry rock from CoralreefShop in Burlington.

I just added the salt today after letting the pump run all night.

Did a 10% WC just to try clearing up the tank. Added prime.

I tried rinsing the sand really well but the fine particles just would not go away. 

Now I wait. The one reason I love this hobby is it makes me be patient. I am normally a very impatient and impulsive, but getting better with age.

Will anyone that has an established tank be going to the Hamilton auction next Saturday?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

For the cycle to begin, you need something alive that came from the ocean or an established tank. Don't use prime when starting a SW tank. Just say roughly where you are and somebody will meet up with you. if you're near Stouffville, I've got a blob of sand & goo you can have, just come on down.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Since when did you live near stoufville?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

50seven said:


> For the cycle to begin, you need something alive that came from the ocean or an established tank. Don't use prime when starting a SW tank. Just say roughly where you are and somebody will meet up with you. if you're near Stouffville, I've got a blob of sand & goo you can have, just come on down.


 Thanks for the offer.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

New watchman goby



Tank shot. Blurry iPad pics


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Your watchman looks so lonely!!! Like your rock work. Might consider nixing the purple rock on the right hand side. It would open up that side for the future corals that will grow high on top of the pile.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The rock work will be moved around when I get some corals in there.

I'm not sure on stocking yet. I want some fish that require bigger tanks and ones that are too aggressive . I want to keep the tank light on fish and concentrate on corals.

Most sites recommend maximum of two or three fish in a 20.

So one or two more to go, but not interested in clowns or damsels.

Suggestions are welcome but price is a factor and thinking about adding a pistol shrimp but don't want any issues.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Makes sense. Get a pistol. Will keep your watchman happy. Agree with your fish un selection. With the watchman goby, cause he will stay on the floor, you will have to watch any corals you put on the sand and avoid that. He will cover them in sand. Just mount them in the rocks low, or in the shade. For a nano tank, consider a purple fire fish. Good for small tanks, need a lid, nice cause it swims in open water.
Also maybe a yellow clown goby. Vey small, like 1", cool cause it will rest in some of your corals. Occupies top half of tank, so it spreads the fish out and doesn't make the tank look empty.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I was thinking 

- Tail spotted blenny
- longnose hawkfish 
- Midas blenny

Second fish
- Filamented Flasher Wrasse 
- Whitespotted Pygmy filefish 
- Twinspot Hogfish.

I have read you could put a dwarf angel n a small tank like this but I don't think it's a good idea.

I had no idea that the watchman Moves sand/gravel around. I thought only the pistol shrimp did the digging.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Just picked up a Midas Blenny from Living Aquarium in Cambridge.

They have some pretty exotic fish and inverts.


They had a blue claw pistol shrimp with a yellow body. but I passed I have no idea about them. But the fish guy told me he had one and it was very peaceful.

They also had Randells and tigers , but I'm still on the fence about them.

The Midas is cool, they change colours. He is more blue than gold. But he has all the colours.

He ate right away and is trying to cram himself into a hole that isn't deep enough for him.

I got some coral rubble for him and hope he settles in.

I'll try to get some blurry pics.

I like the eel like motion when he swims.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

So it didn't take me long to fill up all the spots for fish.

I have the following:

1. watchman goby yellow 1"
2. Midas blenny. 3.5 "
3. Royal gramma 2"
4. Molly 1"

Cuc.

2 blue leg hermits
1 fighting conch
10 Nerite snails
1 ninja snail
2 trochus snail


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I know it's a 20 gallon, but I think you need 1 more fish.....
Go for the hawk!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Crayon said:


> I know it's a 20 gallon, but I think you need 1 more fish.....
> Go for the hawk!


Nope. 

The only thing I might add is a candy cane pistol shrimp aka randells shrimp.

Plus lots of corals! I have some but I need more 

I am going to stay away from zoa I have a polp and it isn't happy any where.

I really like yumas and rics


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hhhhaaaawkkkk. Hawks hawky hawky hawk,

Get the hawk. 
Get the hawk
Get the hawk
🐟🐟🐟🐟🐟


----------

